# How to Gift iPhone?



## akebono (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, I want to buy an iPhone and give it to a relative in China, but I have no idea on how to do this..

I don't know anything about iPhones so I need some help on what to do after buying it, since I have heard something about having to activate the iPhone or something like that..

Specifically, these are my questions:

1. Can I order the iPhone from Amazon.com or do I have to buy it at a specific store in order to "activate" it or something?

2. Can the relative in China even use an iPhone bought in the United States? How does this work?


Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can buy an unlocked iPhone from Amazon, but I don't know about the language deal if you want other than English.

I think that you should first check out your options with whatever company will be providing the service.


----------



## fluffydemise (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't China sell iPhones?

I wonder if you could find a reputable seller, like big businesses, and have it shipped directly to your friend?

Of course, if it is a present then that may not be discrete enough. If it's not a present couldn't you just give your friend the money? Both those options seem easier than buying a US model and then dealing with the shipping/activation/possible language issues.

Cheers,

Jay


----------

